# Temperatur ändern



## markh (16 Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ist es möglich einen im analogen Schwellwertschaklter eingestellte min und max Grenze bei der Temperaturmesssung irgendwie von "aussen", sprich über einen Eingang während des Betriebes nachzulegen, zu erhöhen oder zu senken? bislang muss ich meine Logo8 stoppen, Schwellwert ändern auf Logo übertragen und wieder starten. Das ist sehr umständlich und leider stoppt dann halt auch das gesamte Programm.

Gehts auch anders? 
Kann mir jemand helfen?

Gruß
Mark


----------



## GUNSAMS (16 Dezember 2018)

Das ist möglich. Aber, je nachdem, was du machen willst, ist die Vorgehensweise anders.

Willst du nur zwischen 2 jeweils anderen Grenzwerten hin- und herschalten?
Willst du kontinuierlich die Grenzwerte mittels Taster oder Cursorkeys verändern können?
Willst du die Grenzwerte direkt über das Display (wenn vorhanden) verändern können?


----------



## markh (16 Dezember 2018)

Hallo

ich würd gern bei Bedarf über Tasten an meinem TDE oder per externen Tastern den Schwellwert ändern können, rauf/runter, am besten mehr als nur zwischen 2 Werten variieren, dies soll nur nach Bedarf erfolgen. Und ich hätte auch gerne das auf dem TDE die gewählten Schwellwerte zu sehen sind, falls das auch machbar wäre.
Wie würde denn ein solcher Schaltplan aussehen?

Gruß
Mark


----------



## GUNSAMS (16 Dezember 2018)

Wenn du die Werte für die ON/OFF-Parameter auf dem Display zur Anzeige bringst, kannst du sie auch über die Tasten des Displays ändern, ohne die LOGO! zu stoppen.

Wenn man den Wert eines Parameters verändern will, geht das über die Parameteränderung im aktivierten Meldetext.
Dies setzt voraus, dass der  entsprechende Meldetext angezeigt wird und der Parameter beschreibbar ist.
Vorgehensweise:
Gewünschten Meldetext auswählen. Die ESC-Taste solange gedrückt halten, bis der Cursor als schwarzer Balken auf dem Eingabefeld erscheint. Sind mehrere Eingabefelder im Meldetext, erscheint der schwarze Balken auf dem ersten Eingabefeld. Mit Cursor Runter/Rauf das entsprechende Eingabefeld auswählen. Ist die Auswahl erfolgt, ENTER- bzw. OK-Taste drücken. Der Cursor verwandelt sich nun in ein blinkendes Rechteck. Mit Cursor Runter/Rauf kann der Wert an der Stelle (wo sich der Cursor befindet) verändert werden, mit Cursor Links/Rechts kann die Stelle ausgewählt werden. Ist die Änderung durchgeführt, wieder ENTER- bzw. OK-Taste drücken und der Cursor verwandelt sich wieder in einen schwarzen Balken.
Wenn alle Änderungen abgeschlossen sind, ESC-Taste drücken, um wieder in den normalen Anzeigemodus zu kommen.


----------



## hucki (16 Dezember 2018)

GUNSAMS schrieb:


> ... und der Parameter beschreibbar ist.


Das bedeutet, dass weder beim zu beschreibenden Baustein noch beim anzeigenden Meldetext der Schutz auf aktiv gesetzt sein darf.

Bin da (in meinem Fall letzterem) schon mal drüber gefallen.


----------



## markh (17 Dezember 2018)

Hallo

vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

Ist es denn auch möglich 2 Eingänge dafür zu nutzen die Werte rauf bzw runter zu stellen?


----------



## GUNSAMS (17 Dezember 2018)

Ja, du kannst mit den externen Tastern einen Zähler ansteuern und den Vorwärts und Rückwärts zählen lassen. Wenn du beide Parameter mit den gleichen Tastern verstellen willst, brauchst außer einem zweiten Zähler und noch eine Verriegelung.


----------

